# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  รับทำภาพ 3d perspective บ้าน คอนโด อาคาร บูธแสดงสินค้า ต่างๆ

## 3dinbox

รับทำงาน ภาพ 3D Perspective ประเภท
งาน Exhibition : บูธแสดงสินค้า , งานนิทรรศการ , ร้านค้า , พื้นที่จัดงานแฟร์ต่างๆ
งาน Interior : แบบทัศนียภาพ บ้านพักอาศัย ห้องชุด ร้านอาหาร โรงแรม คอนโดมิเนียม รีสอร์ท
งาน Exterior : แบบทัศนียภาพ บ้านพักอาศัย อาคารพาณิชย์ โรงแรม คอนโดมิเนียม รีสอร์ท
งาน Product Design นำเสนอผลิตภัณฑ์-สินค้า
ติดต่อ-สอบถาม โทร.083-852-4625
facebook : https://www.facebook.com/chanachai.s...rt?ref=tn_tnmn
Line : chanachai31
Email : ice.3dinbox@gmail.com
website : www.3d-inbox.com

----------


## 3dinbox

ติดต่อ-สอบถาม โทร.083-852-4625
facebook : https://www.facebook.com/chanachai.s...rt?ref=tn_tnmn
Line : chanachai31
Email : ice.3dinbox@gmail.com
website : www.3d-inbox.com

----------


## 3dinbox

ติดต่อ-สอบถาม โทร.083-852-4625
facebook : https://www.facebook.com/chanachai.s...rt?ref=tn_tnmn
Line : chanachai31

website : www.3d-inbox.com

----------


## 3dinbox

ติดต่อ-สอบถาม โทร.083-852-4625
facebook : https://www.facebook.com/chanachai.s...rt?ref=tn_tnmn
Line : chanachai31

website : www.3d-inbox.com

----------


## 3dinbox

ติดต่อ-สอบถาม โทร.083-852-4625
facebook : https://www.facebook.com/chanachai.s...rt?ref=tn_tnmn
Line : chanachai31

website : www.3d-inbox.com
แก้ไขข้อความ

----------


## 3dinbox

ติดต่อ-สอบถาม โทร.083-852-4625
facebook : https://www.facebook.com/chanachai.s...rt?ref=tn_tnmn
Line : chanachai31

website : www.3d-inbox.com

----------


## 3dinbox

ติดต่อ-สอบถาม โทร.083-852-4625
facebook : https://www.facebook.com/chanachai.s...rt?ref=tn_tnmn
Line : chanachai31
Email : ice.3dinbox@gmail.com
website : www.3d-inbox.com

----------

